# Where can I find stainless steel wire mesh?



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Unless you have a very high end screen repair company in town, and around Tampa you just might, you'll have to order on line. Time for the yellow pages and some phone calls. If you have to purchase more than you might like to, cut pieces to fit standard manila envelopes and sell some to recoup your costs.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Someone told me Ace Hardware, though I haven't been yet to look.

If you do find some, LMK b/c I want some, too!

And I'm not paying $6 + shipping for a 4" square on Ebay... :icon_roll 


PS- if you find a roll that has a lot more than you need, I'll buy some off ya.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I can get it local hardware stores, I don't know what section as I haven't bought some in awhile. You can usually get it in various sizes but they will usually be used for different things and be in different parts of the store. I would just go to your best large hardware store and look around or ask somebody working.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Would a steel scrubber work? Like for pots?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

ace hardware has it, in the section by their sheet aluminum, duct work, etc.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

if you have Acmoore around you can buy from there


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

hey church, you should be able to get it at any hardware store, especially lowes and home depot. it's gutter guard. it comes in a roll. it's used to keep squirrels out of things too. i got mine for around $5 - $10 i think.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

does the hole size in the mesh matter if the mesh is on the bottom, then you put some moss or riccia, and then cover it with that plant net stuff that aquatic magic sells. I am not to familiar with what size is which but amazon has some for around $12 per square foot


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hate to highjack the thread... but since we are on topic. can i use that mesh for java moss and sew it into it?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> does the hole size in the mesh matter if the mesh is on the bottom, then you put some moss or riccia, and then cover it with that plant net stuff that aquatic magic sells. I am not to familiar with what size is which but amazon has some for around $12 per square foot


if you go to ac moore or maybe even any craft store you can get the stuff that veils (the things girls wear at weddings) are made out of. you can use that instead of the net.
the mesh size isnt overly important but i would make sure sure that its small enough that any of your tank inhabitants cant sneak in and get stuck


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

F22 said:


> hate to highjack the thread... but since we are on topic. can i use that mesh for java moss and sew it into it?


yes


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

sweet! i never tried a java carpet before..


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

i have found some at my local lowes and home depot im not sure around you though


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Splatter guards/screens/covers, meant for placing over a pot to catch splatters while still allowing steam to escape, are made of fine stainless steel mesh. Walmart sells them for $9.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Would something like this work?

http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ste...1?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1265680902&sr=1-21

I don't know about the diameter and all that. Anyone know about what size the riccia mesh is about? Like wire diameter or opening size? Idk, if you can find one on amazon and let me know, that would be cool. I checked Lowes, Home Depot, and Ace and not one had SS wire mesh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> Would something like this work?
> http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-
> ...I checked Lowes, Home Depot, and Ace and not one had SS wire mesh.


That is much too fine for what you want to do. That particular screen is great for making news print into "home made" paper though.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

How about this stuff here? 

http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ste..._9?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1265931847&sr=1-9

Will it sink? I just want to use it as a bottom layer, then the moss, and then netting on top to grow through. Will it work?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i see no reason why it shouldnt sink. if thats all that you are looking for it should do the job


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Any mesh that is advertised for calendaring is too fine to have Riccia growing through it.

Mesh this size is used for filtration.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

*There is a SS wire cloth distributor in Tampa*



Church said:


> I don't want to mail order it. I want to walk into a store and buy it. I know it's used in crafts, because I saw some aluminum wire mesh in the crafts department at Kmart.
> Where can I find a sheet of the stuff, so I can make a moss carpet properly and not have to weigh anything down with rocks.


Aluminum and plastic mesh is used in crafts. 

McNichols Tampa, FL
is a distributor for SS wire cloth. Which is what mesh is sold as industrially. 

It would still be better for you to call window screen shops.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

what about fiberglass joint tape?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

For plastic mesh, check out your local produce section. The mesh bags that some tomatoes ship in are perfect for moss and riccia rocks and sheets.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hey, if anyone wants some of the joint tape, pm me, i found a roll at work in the back office... its just like duct tape as far as dimensions...


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I grow my java carpet using plastic screening I purchased from Home Despot. I sewed it with a sewing machine and use pieces of plant weights on the corners underneath to keep it down in the beginning. 

Here's my carpet:










Metal screening would work too, but I like how manageable the plastic stuff is. Anyway. Best of luck to you.

-el g


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I use plastic mesh from a box of clementines


----------



## Jowlz (Oct 16, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but McMaster-Carr sells about any type of metal mesh or screen you can think of.....


----------



## springwater (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey guys, just stumbled across this forum after joining. Just wanted to throw one of my best sources for Wire Mesh material out there for ya'll to use and take a look at....

http://www.bwire.com/


They have a pretty competitive price on all materials, I have used them a few times now, reliable.


-P


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

> For plastic mesh, check out your local produce section. The mesh bags that some tomatoes ship in are perfect for moss and riccia rocks and sheets.


That stuff has a million uses!

Sorry to hijack the thread, but won't SS rust?


----------



## DrGuppy (Apr 24, 2011)

captmicha said:


> That stuff has a million uses!
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread, but won't SS rust?


 
Stainless Steel...stainless, hence it won't stain, leech or rust etc.


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Um, no. I use SS all the time for my parrots, since it's the ONLY metal that's entirely bird safe, and after a few washings, it rusts. Also, it's not 100% stain proof. 

Furthermore:
http://www.diylife.com/2010/11/10/remove-rust-from-stainless-steel-the-daily-fix/
http://www.nhml.com/resources/2000/10/1/rusting-by-stainless-steels
And I could go on listing more sites talking about stainless steel rusting. 

You should really learn about something before giving out false information or being condescending.


----------

